# Bootflag setzen unterdrücken



## DevEye (19. Mai 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei der Windows installation das setzen des Bootfalgs zu unterdrücken?

Hab nämlich einen Linux-Server wo ich nebenbei noch Windows installieren wollte ohne dabei meinen Server neu einzufichten..

Theoretisch könnte ich auch eine zweite Platte einsetzen auf welche ich Windows installiere und das das dann immer im BIOS ändern, was aber zu umstädlich wäre...

Also wenn jede ne jede hätte, wäre nett sie hier zu posten.


----------



## vault-tec (19. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Was du brauchst, dürfte ein Bootloader sein; die gibt's für Linux (GRUB, LiLo), aber auch für Windows (siehe hier). 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## DevEye (28. Mai 2006)

Das hilft im mom gar nicht, da man in die boot.ini unter win kein Linux einbauen kann bzw. weiss nicht wie LOL, wenn sich jemand damit auskennt.. bitte helfen 

grub ist ja drauf, doch linux wird ja erst gar nicht gestartet..und komme auch nicht an die daten aus win..


----------



## vault-tec (29. Mai 2006)

> Hab nämlich einen Linux-Server wo ich nebenbei noch Windows installieren wollte


passt irgendwie nicht zu


> grub ist ja drauf, doch linux wird ja erst gar nicht gestartet


Meinst du damit zufällig, dass die Oberfläche KDE nicht gestartet wird? Denn ich denke schon mal, dass auf einem Linux-Server auch Linux gestartet wird. 

Wenn du in der Shell bist musst du einfach nur startx eingeben, das sollte KDE dann starten. Dann kannst du GRUB bequem konfigurieren.

Und da du zuerstmal ja ein Linux-System hast und da Windows dazu installiert werden soll, musst du den Booloader von Linux verwenden.

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Hast du dir denn mal den Artikel durchgelesen, der am GRUB-Link dahinterhängt? Da wird die Einrichtung von GRUB von der Shell aus erklärt (Punkt 3).


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, hat er mitlerweile Windows installiert.
Mit anderen Worten, Windows hat ihm nun den Bootloader genommen.
Ich weiss ja nicht ob der Bootloader von Windows auch Linux starten kann..... aber wenn nicht, muss er GRUB wieder herstellen.
Da würde ihn aber auch ein Dateisystemtreiber nicht weiter helfen, denn dieser würde ihm nur ermöglichen auf einer Linuxpartition zu lesen/schreiben..... aber nicht um Linuxbefehle auszuführen.
Da hilft wohl nur eine Linux Bootdiskette oder Live-CD..... in seinem Fall vorzugsweise mit vorhandenem GRUB.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## doesi (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Benutze schon einige Zeit einen Rechner im Dualboot ohne Grub oder Lilo sondern mit GAG (http://gag.sourceforge.net/).

Meiner Ansicht nach ist etwas Betriebsystemunabhängiges keine allzu schlechte Lösung

Grüsse
doesi


----------

